# Lenawee County: Winter Camping/Campers?



## Mike Ingels (Dec 12, 2008)

Hello! My name is Mike Ingels. I am a resident of Adrian and avid reader of the forums. This is obviously my first post.

I write a quarterly column in _Lenawee Magazine_ about outdoor recreation. My next story is focused on winter camping. I need to find a few more people to interview. I am looking for Lenawee County residents who winter camp. I am also looking for people who winter camp in Lenawee County.

The second group is probably smaller, given the few spots in the county where this is possible.

Any help would be appreciated. And thanks, everyone, for posting such interesting information in all of the forum categories.

Mike Ingels
[email protected]


----------

